# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Sopo, entertainment robot, Opobotics Inc., USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Opobotics Inc.

"Sopo - Your Entertainment Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Expo video of the robots moving around! 

Published on Oct 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sopo introduction program 

Published on Mar 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Some info about the Sopo robot 

Published on Jun 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sopo, the robot that brings you drinks 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Sopo is a companion and education robot that can be used by kids, adults and the elderly. It can bring you drinks from its fridge, read you stories or keep your party pumping with a disco ball attachment.

----------


## Airicist

Sopo at Home 

Published on Mar 28, 2015




> Sopo being used at home to get a beverage.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sopo, your entertainment robot

Published on May 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015 Home Entertainment Robot, Opobotics

Published on May 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Using MP3 and Phrases with Sopo

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> Learn how to change Mp3 sound effects and phrases in Sopo's programs.

----------


## Airicist

Sopo

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> A short video using multiple clips.

----------


## Airicist

Sopo robot playing Atari

Published on Nov 27, 2015




> A Sopo robot playing an Atari game console!

----------

